# Diet suggestions



## Redrum1327 (Jan 26, 2014)

Would like everyone's opinion on the foods they think are the most important for gaining weight I have been eating a lot of eggs and toast for breakfast with a glass of trumass 1200 snack 1 usually granola bar with a fruit lunch pasta salad with rotini olives pepperoni veggies hard boiled eggs with pears or peaches with trumass 1200 snack two granola with fruit and dinner I try to eat a lot of chicken and rice some fish but not a big fan of fish with pasta salad hard boiled eggs and a fruit with synthase 6 before bed 


What are some foods that you like ? And should I be eating more carbs ? And I don't usually eat before I work out don't want to burn it off I am high energy person and can't keep wait on for nothin in my metabolism is super high burns it off quick suggestion a must please and Ty you guys seem to guide every new guy like my self in the right direction


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 26, 2014)

What are your stats 
What are your goals?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 26, 2014)

30 yrs old 5"11 172ish bench 170 curl 55 squat 200 deadlift idk 
like to get to around 200 just tryin to gain weight pretty much and bulk up tired of being small.
any other stats you need ?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 26, 2014)

Depending you your body just keep eating 
Learn what foods you can eat with getting fat 
High protein 
Use some online tdee ( total daily calorie intake ) you should be eatin and adjust from there 
What you can eat and be fine other will eat and get fat all depends on you


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2014)

Redrum, if you'd like a truly "Eat this, at this time of day" type of program (complete with options & substitutions such that you can tailor the diet to your personal preferences) I highly recomend connection with Spongy. 

I ran a recomp last year with him with some amazing results and am headed once more into the fray within a matter of just a couple of weeks. I was leaner and more defined than when I was 18 when running his program - he knows what he's doing. Well worth the cost, IMO. 

If you'd rather go DIY, sites such as MyFitnessPal do have some decent "plug and play" tools which can calculate your high-level macros for which you'd then need to fill in the blanks as per how you'll meet them, meal timing, etc. 

I suggest Sponge if you're new to the game. You will learn from him and then be better-equipped to build out your own program later if you choose to.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 26, 2014)

Chicken and beef and tons of carbs..


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 26, 2014)

how much woud a food plan  with spongy cost just curious


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2014)

Shoot me a pm or email and we can discuss


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> how much woud a food plan  with spongy cost just curious



Depends on the plan, send him a PM or email him at the addy in his email signature and he'll talk options with you. 

IME, its worth every penny.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 30, 2014)

will do thanks again fellas


----------

